
Art Garfunkel has been maintaining his reading lists since 1968 - wowsig
http://shelfjoy.com/shelfjoy/art-garfunkels-library-favourites-1
======
wowsig
A treasure trove of amazing books Art Garfunkel (of Simon and Garfunkel) has
been reading since 1968. He has lists that span thousands of books now. They
are all available here->
[http://www.artgarfunkel.com/books.html](http://www.artgarfunkel.com/books.html)

~~~
sevensor
A much better link, thank you! (I've been Roy Haleed and Art Garfunkeled!)

